# Canyon Lake, Apache Trail,  Arizona (panoramic)



## just x joey (Sep 9, 2008)

c&c? first panoramic ever.... btw arizona is amazing1 







EDIT: this is 5 pictures stiched together by the way.
EDIT #2: here is the fullsize: http://www.deviantart.com/download/97520638/Canon_Lake_Arizona_by_justxjoey.jpg


----------



## Yahoozy (Sep 9, 2008)

i like it, but that car distracts from the whole "grandness of nature" feeling


----------



## icassell (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree.  I like the image, but the car spoils it for me.  BTW -- great place to shoot.  The Apache Trail has lots of good spots -- when were you out here?

Ian


----------



## invisible (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be the contrarian here: I think this particular van is a nice addition to an already beautiful landscape. (You might want to fix those "ghost" mountains that appear in the right half, though. These are easy to spot looking at the larger version of the image.)


----------



## Mersad (Sep 10, 2008)

I like it very much. Love the color of the river in the shot.


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Sep 10, 2008)

Keep the car, it makes the image more original and interesting


----------



## jv17 (Sep 10, 2008)

what a colorful pic..good job


----------



## just x joey (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks guys, i dnno how to remove the ghost mountains  but i was there last week, i have more images but havent been able to get them loaded up yet.


----------



## rjackjames (Sep 10, 2008)

Great Panorama shot.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 10, 2008)

Peter_pan91 said:


> Keep the car, it makes the image more original and interesting



I agree, I see so many panoramic shots that are just landscapes, this grounds it in reality:thumbup:


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 10, 2008)

just x joey said:


> thanks guys, i dnno how to remove the ghost mountains  but i was there last week, i have more images but havent been able to get them loaded up yet.


 
The "ghosts" are blending issues in the blues more than anything.  You've got different levels of saturation in the sky at different places.  A little brush work and blending would fix it.

The exposure to the right side looks off compared to the left.  You might try bumping it up by 1/3-1/2 on those images to see what it looks like.

Overall, nice job, though.  Did you take the Apache Trail ALL the way through to Roosevelt?  THAT'S an adventure!  Not for the faint of heart with heights or meeting another car on a one lane cliffside road!


----------



## WarpFactorVIII (Sep 13, 2008)

that is a beautiful area..I remember my dad taking me out there in this old beater van he had about 8 years ago and the brakes went out. I suprised I'm still alive. There are some very scary roads on the trail especially if you have VERY limited brakes.

As for the picture. Like austin said. A little brush work and an even saturation level and this will be a wonderful picture...Great Work though!!


----------



## ChrisOquist (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice panoramic! I like the van in the frame, but I would clone out the bit of shadow poking into the bottom-right corner of the piece - that's distracting to me.


----------



## dklod (Sep 14, 2008)

I would also consider doing away with boat wake where the boat has been clipped out. Nice shot though.


----------



## j2talc (Sep 15, 2008)

I think its an awesome pic!


----------



## MightyLeeMoon (Sep 15, 2008)

Peter_pan91 said:


> Keep the car, it makes the image more original and interesting



Agreed. I like the car in the shot. Can't put my finger on just why it works...but it helps make the shot for me.


----------



## duncanp (Sep 17, 2008)

great composition for a panoramic


----------



## johngpt (Sep 19, 2008)

dklod said:


> I would also consider doing away with boat wake where the boat has been clipped out. Nice shot though.



Boat wake? I thought it was Nessie! 


Great pano... keep the van in!


----------



## just x joey (Sep 21, 2008)

Brian Austin said:


> Did you take the Apache Trail ALL the way through to Roosevelt?  THAT'S an adventure!  Not for the faint of heart with heights or meeting another car on a one lane cliffside road!



hehe yeah i rented a car from enterprise a 2009 altima, with 90mile son it, then the first thing i did was drive the entire trail haha. the dirt part is crazy, i ahev tons of pics but im so bisy with school to uplaod them!:blushing::lmao:


----------



## jv17 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow nice photo love it..


----------

